# Happy Thanksgiving



## BensalemAngler (Nov 21, 2007)

May you all have a healthy and Happy Thanksgiving.

Be Safe.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Same here! Eat till you pass out! I myself will go for a run in the morning and do some serious calorie burn so I can eat more.


----------



## shizzy (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

happy thanksgiving guys


----------



## SMDave (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving guys and gals! I certainly have lots to be thankful for!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

what you guys doing for thanksgiving


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

little anth said:


> what you guys doing for thanksgiving



Eating with family, Watching some football, taking a nap.


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

same to u justfishn


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 21, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EAT UP


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanksgiving is one of the best days of the year to go fishing. You have the lake/river/bay all to yourself! Dinner and all that family crap can wait 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

I am fishing, then eating and watching football


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

esquired said:


> I am fishing, then eating and watching football



:-k I was thinking about fishing early tomorrow morning, but the extreme high tomorrow is forecast to be 44 degrees! A touch too cold for me.

Been raining off & on here since last night, but the temp right now is 64 degrees.


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

i was thinking of going out too


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2007)

Im, kinda lucky, This pass week-end I had an early thanksgiving dinner, this is the only time everyone of the in-laws can get together,since everyone scatters on the real day. than tomorrow just my immediate family have that special day, after tomorrow I'll probably have that dunlap look, you know, when your belly dunlaps over your belt.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Im, kinda lucky, This pass week-end I had an early thanksgiving dinner, this is the only time everyone of the in-laws can get together,since everyone scatters on the real day. than tomorrow just my immediate family have that special day, after tomorrow I'll probably have that dunlap look, you know, when your belly dunlaps over your belt.



LMFAO!  

Are you a comedian?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2007)

No Mr. Jim, just me being me dude, loven life to its fullest my man. When I'm haven a bad day, I always believe, somewhere, someone is having a worse day than me. I've seen people break something and start kicking holes in walls, yelling, screaming, and after they make a fool of themself guess what, its still broke!.Confucious said "its better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt. Mr. Jim, you and your family have a safe and happy thanksgiving my friend


----------



## pbw (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy one for everyone!

Don't eat too much turkey


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2007)

Let the eating games begin!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

LMFAO Jim


GOOD ONE!


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't get to go fishing today. To many things to do. 

Happy Thanksgivig to tinboaters everywhere.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving - enjoy and be safe.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I went fishing this morning, I got the meal for dinner, we're having meat, yup, I got the skunk  , anyway it was good to get out and enjoy the weather, I believe a cold fronts moving in. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.......Question: Why are we all on the computer looking at posts instead of drinking wine, eating turkey, watching football, etc (fishing excluded from the question - if you're fishing, we all understand - no answer required :lol: )


----------

